

"Millennials" Skip the Ring and Mortgage - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-06-24/millennials-skip-the-ring-and-mortgage

======
paulhauggis
..which is surprising. Housing prices are at an all time low. Many of my
friends now have houses..and they don't make that much more than minimum wage.

~~~
Omniusaspirer
As someone in this age group it doesn't surprise me in the slightest. The poor
people I know can't afford a down payment of any sort/aren't in stable enough
jobs to take on a mortgage.

On the flip side the well off individuals I know can't really afford to tie
themselves to one location especially in their 20's when they're likely to
change jobs several times and potentially be moving all over the country. Sure
you can sell the house but you take a financial hit on closing costs unless
you luck out and the house substantially appreciates in those few years you
own it.

